
Join Thinklab’s $1M effort to crowdsource a biomedical data translator - jspaulding
https://thinklab.com/blog/join-thinklabs-1-million-effort-to-crowdsource-development-of-a-biomedical-data-translator/217
======
jspaulding
Hey folks. Thinklab founder here. Would be happy to answer any questions you
have.

~~~
brudgers
Job solicitations are probably better suited for the monthly "whoishiring"
threads. They are automatically posted 11AM Eastern time the first weekday of
each month. The next one will be Wednesday, June 1.

